
I’m So Ashamed Of TechCrunch Today  - nileshd
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/21/im-so-ashamed-of-techcrunch-today/
======
InclinedPlane
_"I’m so ashamed. This would have never happened in the old days."_

Says the man who traded the dignity of the company he founded for $25 million
dollars.

~~~
jspthrowaway2
I'm surprised that they still publish what he writes on TechCrunch. It's an
odd relationship.

~~~
w1ntermute
Yeah, can anyone explain why this prick is still writing on TechCrunch? Wasn't
he booted out at some point?

~~~
meritt
Arrington and MG Siegler returned in October.

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/23/getting-the-band-back-
toget...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/23/getting-the-band-back-together/)

~~~
ChuckMcM
I found that somewhat interesting since as far as I know Michael hasn't given
up being an investor.

------
guelo
I was surprised the other day by this tweet from a TC editor signaling which
PR firms are favored if you want to get your stories published.

<https://twitter.com/alexia/status/279307448479776768>

I honestly think PRWeb is a more trustworthy source of industry news than TC.

~~~
patmcguire
I remember being shocked by pg's post on this.
<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

Also, on the subject of news sites with no credibility, most of Forbes's
online content is from "contributors" (pretty much anyone) who don't really
have any oversight. So if you see something there, think of it like someone's
blog.

------
grovulent
Is this really front page worthy? When will people stop up-voting
arrington/techcrunch psychodrama?

------
Pr0
Just today? Talk about linkbait.

------
freditup
I thought their article on the NRA was pretty poorly done too today:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/21/the-nra-blames-video-
games-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/21/the-nra-blames-video-games-for-
school-shootings-sigh/)

Among many issues I had with the article, they link to a guy making a joke
tweet saying: "Sorry guys, but I just played Mortal Kombat and I've already
ripped out two hearts, harpooned somebody, and turned a ninja into a baby." I
always found those kinds of tweets in very poor taste after a little girl was
killed by two teens imitating mortal kombat.

Lines like "Maybe more guns would help, maybe they wouldn’t. But, the NRA
wasn’t exactly a pillar of thoughtfulness today." don't exactly make for great
journalism either.

------
gburt
I don't understand why this is published _on_ Techcrunch. Maybe I don't
understand the Arrington relationship though.

~~~
olefoo
I believe the relationship is drama->pageviews->revenue.

------
justhw
If they can just switch the design back to the old, I would start reading
again. They can take the design back from tcfast.com

